# Thailand teaser



## dmexotics (May 8, 2013)

We filmed our last trip to Thailand under contract with a production company and the teaser has been released.  Episodes will be out starting in July on a monthly basis.  We encountered a lot of wildlife including some pretty incredible insects...most of which are not given away in this short clip.

[YOUTUBE]3rhNMvzOd9I[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (May 9, 2013)

Not only has that made me want to watch, now I really want to go to Thailand. Some of those places you were looked simply spectacular!


----------

